# inappropriate threads



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys if there is anymore threads detailing how "you would smash it" or any other threads concerning women and making derogatory remarks the thread will be deleted and the user banned, we have asked many times for this not to happen and to make those threads in either the Adult Lounge or the Male Animal.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cant really be any clearer than that Paul can it.... nice one.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. Nice one


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

A thread about "smashing it" is smashing it 

If you need you ban me you can find me in the MA being a perv :lol:

All joking aside we can't complain


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> A thread about "smashing it" is smashing it
> 
> If you need you ban me you can find me in the MA being a perv :lol:
> 
> All joking aside we can't complain


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> A thread about "smashing it" is smashing it
> 
> If you need you ban me you can find me in the MA being a perv :lol:
> 
> All joking aside we can't complain


 :ban: .??


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill abide by the rules but with all due respect i dont see why its such a big deal if there's no naked pictures.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> guys if there is anymore threads detailing how "you would smash it" or any other threads concerning women and making derogatory remarks the thread will be deleted and the user banned, we have asked many times for this not to happen and to make those threads in either the Adult Lounge or the Male Animal.


I would smash you you hunky cnut lol....

you know you have my support with this mate, fcukin pervs should be banned outright, keep there winkles in there pants or take it to a more suitable area !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Barker said:


> Ill abide by the rules but with all due respect i dont see why its such a big deal if there's no naked pictures.


I think ots to try and encourage more women onto the board mate and also if l am honest l find them a tad insulting.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> guys if there is anymore threads detailing how "you would smash it" or any other threads concerning women and making derogatory remarks the thread will be deleted and the user banned, we have asked many times for this not to happen and to make those threads in either the Adult Lounge or the Male Animal.


Couldn't agree more but.....wouldn't this be a good point to change the rules on allowing people into the adult section of the forum?

Inappropriate threads are getting slightly boring apart from anything else but we all need somewhere to vent...

Worth a thought?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I think ots to try and encourage more women onto the board mate and also if l am honest l find them a tad insulting.


Yeah I can tell with the lack of contribution to the Male Animal section :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

vduboli:2499198 said:


> :ban: .??


It was a joke fella

As I stated in another thread earlier the MA is there for a reason and should be used for that purpose


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> It was a joke fella
> 
> As I stated in another thread earlier the MA is there for a reason and should be used for that purpose


Only joking, thought we needed some light heartedness plus I've never used the ban sign before...was a novelty all round!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Yeah I can tell with the lack of contribution to the Male Animal section :whistling:


I have only just realised l am a member and TBH mate cant think of anything to contribute.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

vduboli said:


> Couldn't agree more but.....wouldn't this be a good point to change the rules on allowing people into the adult section of the forum?
> 
> Inappropriate threads are getting slightly boring apart from anything else but we all need somewhere to vent...
> 
> Worth a thought?


theres the male animal section, which has been made easier to get into if i remember correctly.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

vduboli:2499221 said:


> Only joking, thought we needed some light heartedness plus I've never used the ban sign before...was a novelty all round!


Spot on bro in that case get your ban sign out and spread the love


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

paul81 said:


> theres the male animal section, which has been made easier to get into if i remember correctly.


Oh yea what happens there? Threads like I'd ........... That?

What's the entrance policy?


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Spot on bro in that case get your ban sign out and spread the love


Mwah :wub:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

vduboli said:


> Oh yea what happens there? Threads like I'd ........... That?
> 
> What's the entrance policy?


Male Animal

Area of the board for men only.

Strictly over 18's.

Content likely to offend.

You MUST be a SILVER or GOLD member to be granted access.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Male Animal
> 
> Area of the board for men only.
> 
> ...


Sounds like something I need to be involved with...content might offend....bring it on baby

Got a link?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

So we are all in agreement that the words "Smashing" from this day onwards will only be used when describing a way of opening eggs, whilst describing a way of telling our peers that we have beaten a previous personal record, when describing an American alternative rock band ie..Smashing pumpkins and maybe, only if we get a nod from the mods, whilst describing a famous mash potato brand


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The content in there is HARDCORE, you have been warned.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

To be fair, the MA is a great idea, its there to be used by Men that want to talk about other stuff out of the way of general conversation.

Obviously i like to look at pictures of sexy women, but i also realise that i am on a BB site with a general section, and not a porn site..

It does get ridiculous reading comments about women and wanting to do this that and the other, im a red blooded male like a lot of the guys on here but jesus it does make us look like chimps to be fair when the threads go into the "yeah she would get it hard" or whatever...

Just takes 2 more seconds of thought to what your posting and is it "REALLY" appropriate for the forum or section your posting in...

Yea we are male, yeah most of us are pervs, but please dont make us look like were also idiots that havent got a brain cell or the ability to actually follow rules.

the 13 year olds on here could even follow the rules to be fair....

Plus i want more women to post on the forum personally, it gives me something interesting to actually read, and the women normally take advice really well and try really hard, its nice to know you have helped a woman in there goals as its a male dominated sport....

lets show some respect and a bit of nounce about what we are doing..

DO WE REALLY NEED THIS TO BE A SAUSAGE FEST TOTALLY ????


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

What gets me about those threads is that I reckon pretty much all the of the guys who are the crudest, are the same guys who'd clam up so fast and be hopelessly clueless if they did meet the woman they were drooling over... and they wouldn't stand a hope in hell of "smashing" anything.

I know there's an element of irony in some of the posts people make like that, but it still can seem seriously offensive and disrespectful and at times, like today, where it got stupidly childish and more like a group of teenagers finding a soggy prono in a hedge than a serious training forum (which is what this place is first and foremost don't forget).

If people want to post those threads please only do so in the Male Animal where all members know exactly what they're getting. If you are a new member and for some slightly pervy compulsion are desperate to post something like that, please apply for Male Animal membership and hold off until you can post in there.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Totally agree, i cant access the MA section yet but think that certain subjects should be keep to certain areas. However (and please dont ban me for this Pscarbs  ) (more so, please dont hate me Leoni :wub: ) but was i the only one who found this slightly amusing :rolleye: :innocent:



flinty90 said:


> women normally take advice really well and try really hard


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> What gets me about those threads is that I reckon pretty much all the of the guys who are the crudest, are the same guys who'd clam up so fast and be hopelessly clueless if they did meet the woman they were drooling over... and they wouldn't stand a hope in hell of "smashing" anything.
> 
> I know there's an element of irony in some of the posts people make like that, but it still can seem seriously offensive and disrespectful and at times, like today, where it got stupidly childish and more like a group of teenagers finding a soggy prono in a hedge than a serious training forum (which is what this place is first and foremost don't forget).
> 
> If people want to post those threads please only do so in the Male Animal where all members know exactly what they're getting. If you are a new member and for some slightly pervy compulsion are desperate to post something like that, please apply for Male Animal membership and hold off until you can post in there.


Or find a gf/ 'smash' your hand OR don't post!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Good rule though!

Ps smashing bloke u r


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Just stop watching celebrity juice.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Fat said:


> Just stop watching celebrity juice.


NEVER!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Just stop watching celebrity juice.


This is a very good point.... seems to be the provider of much of the material used.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Barker said:


> Ill abide by the rules but with all due respect i dont see why its such a big deal if there's no naked pictures.


it is a big deal to most of the female members that is enough to have this rule


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BUMPING THIS AS ITS GONE SILLY AGAIN ON HERE....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bumping this AGAIN as a few on here are geting right on my tits TBH.

Female members are dropping like flies ATM

BANS ARE BEING ISSUED AS FROM NOW.

You have had plenty of warnings.


----------

